# Hidden Hill's White Rose



## Dogtired425 (Aug 30, 2002)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>This is our new pup, Rose. She is the pup we kept from our last litter.</span> 




































She is the sweetest puppy. She is so much like her mother, Zehra.
She is a wonderful addition here at Hidden Hill White Shepherds


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, she is so adorable!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE HER!!! MAJOR soft spot for the whites here, have had two, fostered one. SMART dogs. And those expressive brown eyes, soft vanilla fur, my heart melts. 

Rose is beautiful, has a very "tuned in" look on her face. I'm glad you are keeping her. Please keep posting pictures of this lovely princess!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

She's beautiful! She has such a thoughtful expression


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She is a beautiful puppy. Very nice solid structure and those teepee ears are so cute.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

oh my...she is stunning. Those ears are adorable.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok someone order me a plane ticket, I think I need to go over and snuggle that puppy!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineOk someone order me a plane ticket, I think I need to go over and snuggle that puppy!


I so agree..............









White a beautiful all white !


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!! 

Courtney


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Beautiful little girl!!!

How old is she? My girl is 12 weeks and I am having a lot of fun with her. Even if I am saying more "no, leave it and enough" than I ever have in my life


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hmmm does she have a knack for beating on boys like her mama? If I recall correctly it was Zehra----- you know the picture..... I was just thinking of "that" picture today and laughing still......


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice structure for a young pup!


----------



## Dogtired425 (Aug 30, 2002)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>She was born on March 28. She will be 12 wks. old on Saturday. I am having a blast with her. She is such a character. </span>


----------



## Dogtired425 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqHmmm does she have a knack for beating on boys like her mama? If I recall correctly it was Zehra----- you know the picture..... I was just thinking of "that" picture today and laughing still......


LOL!!! I know just the picture you are talking about.
Give her time! She'll be putting the boys in their place too.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

I knew she had to be close in age to my Halo but I wasn't expecting it to be that close. Halo was born the 25th.


----------

